# online shopping in UAE



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

hi again, 
is there anywhere to x-check prices online?

I know postal infrastructure is poor but still might expect major dept stores to have an online presence...

perhaps I'm wrong though


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To my knowledge, generally not.


-


----------

